# Maryland snow plowers



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello Everyone
I was reading a thread on Plow Site today about someone (repoman) just like us that is need of our help. You can read more about this at 
http://www.donationsforfriends.com. After reading the post I see one person has donated to help. Now more of us need to as well.

Just in day day to day life it can be hard to pay bills. Now imagine something like an illness happens, your normal bill need to be paid, and then add the medical bills that accumulate, and you don't have health insurance for what ever reason. It can be devastating to say the least. See I know first hand how it is when a loved one has/had cancer. My wife and our family went through this a few years ago, and thankfully we have/had health insurance.

Now I know we all are just getting over the holidays and maybe we all spent a little more then we planned to. Nevertheless we all need to step up to the plate and dig a little into pur pockets to help out a fellow snow plower. Because we just never know when it may be us that needs a little help. I am asking/challenging all Maryland Snow plowers to pay it forward and make a donation. Of course the more you can donate the better but no amount is too small becaue it all adds up. Right now I am fortunate to be able to donate and will be sending my donation through paypal today. I am going to ask repoman to post back to this thread stating that the donations that come in.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*support*

To the top again 
Come on guys lets help


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Just letting you know I too am watching the thread...got too! I used to live in B-more!


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*help neede*

to the top


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thanks for posting this Frank*

There, but for the grace of God go I.

Thanks for posting this Frank.
I don't have time to get on the site much anymore because of the business.
Glad I signed in today.

Good luck Repoman!


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

ibelee;345453 said:


> There, but for the grace of God go I.
> 
> Thanks for posting this Frank.
> I don't have time to get on the site much anymore because of the business.
> ...


Thanks so much for your help! GOD BLESS


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

Thanks for making the challenge to us Maryland Plowers. It is very easy to read over the many post on this website, but I took the time and read about Bob today. I will also put the challenge out to all the guys who attended the Maryland Meet. Even if you can only make a small donation of a couple of dollars I am sure it will help Bob. Frank took care of dinner for all of us at the Maryland Meet, I am sure we could spare a few extra bucks and meet Frank's challenge.

Bob,

You and your family will be in my families prayers and always remember "with God all things are possible." —Matthew 19:26 ... I will be sharing your story with them tonight.

Brian


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well the GF send off $100 for bob before christmas. 

Oh and frank thanks again for pickup up the maryland meet tab.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

River Hill;345569 said:


> Frank,
> 
> Thanks for making the challenge to us Maryland Plowers. It is very easy to read over the many post on this website, but I took the time and read about Bob today. I will also put the challenge out to all the guys who attended the Maryland Meet. Even if you can only make a small donation of a couple of dollars I am sure it will help Bob. Frank took care of dinner for all of us at the Maryland Meet, I am sure we could spare a few extra bucks and meet Frank's challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your help! GOD BLESS!


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*bump*

MD we need your help so let step up to the plate


----------

